# Canidae



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

I bought the dogs a bag of Canidae all life stages, and George seems to have devoloped an allergy to it. He's keeps scratching and has anal itching, and keeps shaking his head like his ears itch. 
I thought the ingredients looked good. But after I researched it on here you all don't care for the all life stage formula.
Are the other formulas better?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I had the same issue some years back with 4 dogs. Horrible broken coats, severe itching, ear infections and weight loss as well as very bad stools.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Canidae ALS is not a bad food on paper, but I haven't seen many dogs do really well on it. Skin and coats seem particularly bad on it. It's also made by Diamond...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Canidae ALS is not a bad food on paper, but I haven't seen many dogs do really well on it. Skin and coats seem particularly bad on it. It's also made by Diamond...


They actually are independently manufactures now by Canidae. 

The Pure doesn't look bad and I've seen pictures of dogs on it and they look good. I would try switching to the Pure grain free to see of that clears anything up.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to sell their complete line. It sold well, yet I can't think of a single dog that looked great on it. Not one. And Canidae poop is clay like, from every dog I know on it. Combined with the shady ethics history of the company I just can't think of a reason to pick it over other better foods. Who knows, maybe it will work though.


----------



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

For the food not being that great, the dogs actaully do really well on Diamond Naturals. Beautiful shiny coats good stools and no itchting


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> They actually are independently manufactures now by Canidae.
> 
> The Pure doesn't look bad and I've seen pictures of dogs on it and they look good. I would try switching to the Pure grain free to see of that clears anything up.



That is not true. Diamond stills makes the GF and most others are made by American Nutrition. The plant it owns in Texas primarily makes cat food. It is a very tiny plant.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Gus's Mom said:


> For the food not being that great, the dogs actaully do really well on Diamond Naturals. Beautiful shiny coats good stools and no itchting


The thing with Diamond is not that they aren't capable of making some ok formulas, it's more that you are never sure (at least I am not) if something is going to blow up in your face. They are big but not big enough to have some of the more advanced food safety measures in place like many of the big brands have, and not to mention research. On the other hand, they operate as a big volume value manufacturer and will really never go the extra mile to make the best food possible. That's not their business model. This is at least how I look at it


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Gus's Mom said:


> For the food not being that great, the dogs actaully do really well on Diamond Naturals. Beautiful shiny coats good stools and no itchting


Can you please explain this statement a bit further? So is it possible for a "great" food to have bad results? Not sure about this.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I used to feed Canidae ALS until a few years back they changed something in it, and my dog started vomiting constantly for the last 4 years (event though I took him off of the Canidae right away). We have finally found a solution that works and will be sticking with that. Knowing what I know now, it was probably the high fish content that started the whole durn thing. However it was an extreme learning process that I am grateful for.


----------



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Can you please explain this statement a bit further? So is it possible for a "great" food to have bad results? Not sure about this.


I'm just saying that there's way better foods out there as far as quality goes, but I keep going back to DN cuz my guys seem to do really well on it. But I know they should be eating some thing better


----------

